# [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "BlackHoleSun"



## sunToxx (19. November 2017)

Die Überschrift klingt etwas übertrieben, wenn man sich manche andere build logs anschaut in denen wirklich beeindruckendes gebaut und gemoddet wird. Das Projekt hier ist nur meine erste selbst geplante und verbaute Wasserkühlung und ist auch nur die erste Phase, in der lediglich die CPU wassergekühlt wird. Die GPU folgt erst beim nächsten upgrade der selbigen. In erster Linie geht es mir darum Fehler zu vermeiden und alle Infos zum Projekt in diesem Thread beisammen zu haben, anstatt für alles einzelne Threads zu machen. Der Name des Projekts dient eher dazu, damit man diesen Thread leichter wiederfindet, sollte man ähnliches vorhaben.

Am wichtigsten für mich bei der Planung waren die Sicherheit des Kreislaufs. Also keine Rohre die sich bei Hitze verbiegen und/oder dann nicht mehr bündig auf den Tüllen sitzen. Keine Schraubtüllen die man nachziehen muss. Möglichst haltbare Verschlauchung. Möglichst wenig kritische Punkte / Anschlüsse über dem Mainboard und der CPU. Sowie eine geringe Lautstärke.

Der PC:
i7 8700k @ 5.1ghz 1.36v
Asus Rog Strix Z-370 Gaming F
2x8gig Ripjaws 3200, CL14
MSI R9 390 Gaming 8G (wird demnächst upgegradet, da unzureichend für WQHD)
Samsung Evo M.2 SSD
Creative Soundblaster Z
2 normale HDDs
Dark Power Pro 650W
Dark Base Pro 900

Die Kühlkomponenten (schon erhalten):
Aquastream Ultimate
Shoggy Sandwich
Aquainlet Pro (geht zurück, siehen unten)
Alphacool Aurora LED Ring 50mm (geht zurück)
420er Alphacool Radiator 30mm (zweiter soll später rein wenn die GPU miteingebunden wird)
Alphacool Eisblock XPX CPU Kühler
16/10 Norprene Schlauch
Alphacool 90 Grad Schlauchtüllen
Aquatuning Schlauchtüllen
Mikalor Schneckengewindeschelle 8-16mm (schwarz)
Monsoon 16/10mm Light Port Rotary 90° (als T Stück für Drainport)
Kugelgewinde Alphacool (Drainport)
Eiszapfen Drehnippel
Eiszapfen normaler Nippel
Eiszapfen Filter
HF Muffe
90 grad Schlauchverbinder
Knickschutzfedern
Einlass Adapter für Eheim
5L DP Ultra
4 Noctua 2000 Indu PWM
2 Noctua A14 PWM

Kühlkomponenten (bestellt):
Heatkiller Tube 100ml + Befestigung
Auslass Adapter für Eheim
XS LED Streifen für die Tube (Rot)

(edit) Nachträglich gekauft:
3x Lian Li PT-AF14-2B
XSPC Razor RGB GPU Kühler + Backplate
EVGA 1080 Ti SC Black Edition
Phanteks RGB Streifen + Adapter für Asus Aura
Phanteks Halo RGB Lüfter Verkleidung


So weit, so gut. Die bestellten Komponenten kamen an und ich wollte gleich loslegen. Beim Aquainlet wartete jedoch eine Überraschung. Das Reservoir selbst ist extrem hochwertig verarbeitet. Super dickes Borosilikat Glas, wiegt sehr viel, fühlt sich sehr wertig an. Bei genauerem hinschauen fällt allerdings auf, dass Einlass und Auslass nicht nur extrem nahe beeinander liegen, sondern regelrecht aufeinander zeigen. Nach oben hin führt lediglich ein kleines Loch in das Reservoir. Das Reservoir wird also nicht nur nicht durchströmt vom Wasser, sondern Luftblasen bekommen nicht einmal die Chance bis ins Reservoir zu gelangen, da es direkt vom Einlass in den Auslass geht. 

Das Ganze kurz gegoogelt und es ist wohl ein bekanntes Problem. Da ich keine Lust habe mich jedes mal stundenlang mit entlüften zu beschäftigen, geht das Reservoir unbenutzt wieder zurück. Ein Workaround wäre wohl den Einlass oben am Reservoir zu machen und ihn innen mit einem 1/4 Steigröhrchen zu versehen. Habe eine Schlauchtülle als Ersatz probiert, da ich keine passenden Steigröhrchen finden konnte, doch der Sockel der Tülle war so breit dass man das Glas nicht wieder drauf machen konnte. Schade, hätte funktionieren können und sah sogar ganz witzig aus mit der Tülle innen.

Egal, nun kommt die kleine Heatkiller Tube rein, sobald sie ankommt. Ich bin allerdings etwas irritiert, warum man etwas scheinbar so unsinnig designed!?! Oder übersehe ich vielleicht etwas? Allerdings, auch der Umstand dass die Aquastream keinen Verpolschutz am USB hat, finde ich sehr befremdlich. Das ließe sich doch sicher professioneller lösen. Die Pumpe wirkt aber sehr schick und nach allem was ich gelesen habe, ist sie wohl auch sehr gut. Also egal und vorsichtig sein 

Was die Lüfter betrifft, 3 der schnellen kommen vorne rein, der übrige und die beiden langsameren kommen oben rein. Zusammen kommen die 6 Lüfter auf knapp unter 12Watt, womit sie ohne weitere Umstände direkt von der Aquastream geregelt werden können. Ausserdem ist so ein Überdruck im Case gewährleistet, da die Intake Fans mehr Luft bewegen, was Staub draussen halten sollte. Der in Phase 1 verbaute Radiator soll erst einmal oben hin, damit die GPU möglichst kühl bleibt, solange sie noch auf Luftkühlung angewiesen ist.

Weiter geht es sobald das neue Reservoir eintrifft. Da dies meine erste (tatsächlich gebaute) Wasserkühlung ist (hab in den letzten 1 bis 2 Jahren schon mehrere geplant und wieder verworfen), bin ich für Tips und Anregungen dankbar. Werde als erstes dann den Radiator mit grünem Cillit Bang durchspülen und danach mit orangenem Cillit Bang. Danach dann direkt mit dem Einbau beginnen, dann kommen auch die ersten Fotos.

Edit: Hier alle Fotos des Rechners mit CPU und GPU Kühlung aus diesem Thread. Der Auslass hinten ist im finalen Build nicht mehr drin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## v3nom (20. November 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Bischen Input von mir:
- das Gehäuse ist nicht optimal für eine Wakü, kann aber gut angepasst werden
- bei zwei Radiatoren sollten beide einblasend oder ausblasend sein
- alle Stellen um die Lüfter vorne/oben sollten abgeklebt werden
- für einen guten Luftstrom müssen die Schallbrecher in Front und Deckel entfernt werden. Dadurch wird es kühler -> langsamere Lüfter -> leiser. Ich habe das hier dokumentiert.
- Warum Tüllen? Bombenfest bei mir sind EK ZMT Schlauch 16/10 und EK Fittinge. Der Schlauch geht auf keinen Fall ab!
- Noctua Industrial sind ganz nett, aber tickern etwas. Lieber die normalen Noctua Lüfter. Wenn es schwarz sein soll -> die neuen Chromax
- Aquainlet Pro: evtl. zum entlüften die Pumpe etwas langsamer drehen lassen?


----------



## sunToxx (20. November 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Hi v3nom, vielen Dank für den Input! 

-Um das Case zu wechseln, wäre es etwas zu spät, da ich es schon habe seitdem es released wurde. Allerdings wüsste ich auch keine Alternative. Ich wollte viel Radiatorfläche, silent, komplett verglaste Seite und keine 5 1/4 Zoll Einschübe. Gibt es da mittlerweile besseres? Ich hatte damals überlegt vielleicht den Corsair 900D zu nehmen, trotz CD Cage. Aber der ist einfach zu groß für meinen Schreibtisch.

-Ausblasend kommt nicht in Frage, da das System zu schnell verstauben würde. Beide einblasend wäre aber möglich. Meine bisherige Planung ist, den Oberen rausblasen zu lassen, den unteren reinblasen zu lassen. Die Überlegung dazu war, dass zwei 420er Radiatoren sehr großzügig dimensioniert sind und das Mainboard so am besten gekühlt wird, da es zu den wenigsten Verwirbelungen kommt. Ausserdem bräuchte ich so keinen Staubfilter oben anzubringen, dafür habe ich bisher leider noch keine wirklich gute Lösung gefunden. Wie hast du den airflow bei deinem build ausgelegt?

-Oben wollte ich abkleben, da die Löcher ja wirklich riesig sind. An vorne hatte ich gar nicht gedacht, werde ich auf jeden Fall machen!

-Cool, so ähnlich habe ich mir meinen auch vorgestellt! Ich habe das Problem bisher gelöst, indem ich den Luftfilter vom Boden ein kleines Stück weit vorne rausziehe. Dadurch steht die Fronttüre gerade so weit offen, dass genug Luft reinkommt, aber die Lautstärke sich nicht erhöht. Ganz zu bekomme ich die Türe sowieso nicht, da ich den fehlenden Staubfilter vorne mit einem magnetischen "DCimflex", oder so ähnlich, improvisiert habe. Die Idee ist sehr gut, speziell für oben, aber dafür bräuchte ich einen Dremel oder ähnliches, da ich möglichst kein Massaker veranstalten will. Ich denke ich werde Lautstärke und Temperatur erst einmal in Ruhe beobachten und mit und ohne Abdeckung testen und dann schauen ob ich mir einen Dremel anschaffe und den Patienten künstlich beatme. Die Idee mit der Pappe und dem Duct Tape gefällt mir sehr, das werde ich wahrscheinlich so übernehmen! Weisst du ob es einen Temperaturunterschied macht, wenn man die Lüfter oben nicht im Gehäuse aber stattdessen unter dem Deckel verbaut?

-Die Schraubtüllen sehen wirklich cool aus, aber ich habe schon davon gelesen dass sich welche mit der Zeit gelockert haben, durch die schwankenden Temperaturen. Passiert bestimmt extrem selten und sollte bei Norprene sowieso keine Rolle spielen. Dann kommt aber noch hinzu dass die Tüllen 1,29€ oder so das Stück kosten. Die Schlauchschellen kosten 80 Cent das Stück. Das ist dann doch ein Argument. 

-Die vier Indu 2k PWM Noctuas habe ich schon lange, damals direkt mit dem Gehäuse gekauft. Die zwei Langsameren habe ich jetzt nachgekauft, damit ich die über den einen Kanal der Aquastream regeln kann und dabei einen positiven Druck behalte und mit dem 12Watt Limit der Pumpe passt es auch genau. Mit Tackern hatte ich bisher keine Probleme. Nur wenn man sie so weit runterregelt, dass sie fast stehenbleiben hört man es. Ich werde sie sich einfach im Idle abschalten lassen.

-Ich poste mal ein paar Fotos von dem Aquainlet. Im Prinzip bilden da Einlass und Auslass zusammen ein Rohr, dessen Enden circa 2cm voneinander entfernt sind, mit einem kleinen Loch oben in der Mitte, das ins Reservoir führt. Im Prinzip also so, als würde man mit einem T-Stück ein Reservoir auf eine waagerecht verlaufendende Verschlauchung setzen. Das würde doch ewig dauern zum entlüften, das ist höchstens ein Fillport. Es gibt auch einige Beschwerden darüber zu finden. Eigentlich schade, da das Aquastream/Aquainlet Kombo schon ganz cool aussieht. Ist nur leider scheinbar nicht gut durchdacht.


----------



## v3nom (20. November 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

- Ich wüsste aus dem Stehgreif kein besseres Gehäuse.

- Vorne rein und oben raus hatte ich anfangs auch (2x360mm), aber war mit den Temperaturen nicht zufrieden. Es macht einen deutlichen Unterschied beide Radiatoren rein oder beide raus blasen zu lassen (im Gegensatz zu vorne rein/oben raus), da hier beide Radiatoren Frischluft bekommen und nochmal ne Ecke kühler laufen. Der Deckel ist leider extrem restriktiv und ich hatte ohne den Deckelmod einen Hitzestau im Deckel bei Lüftern unter 1000rpm. Staubfilter kann man nachrüsten 

- Lüfter nicht in den Deckel bauen! Da sind ca. 30-35mm Platz im Deckel und die Lüfter können bei 25mm Dicke nicht richtig arbeiten. Ich habe das mit 2x 140mm eLoops probiert und diese konnten nur sehr schwierig Luft bewegen.


----------



## sunToxx (20. November 2017)

Hier das Aquainlet und die Tüllen/Schellen.

Hm, wenn ich die Lüfter oben nicht in den Deckel setze, muss ich vermutlich auf eine der beiden HDDs verzichten. Ich hatte den Mainboard Tray schon vorsichtshalber eine Schraube weiter runtergesetzt, reicht das wohl oder muss ich beide Schrauben runter (also beide variablen Lochbleche nach oben)? Edit: Könnte ausreichen, sieht gut aus. Verdeckt dann aber noch mehr vom zweiten 420er.

Nachrüstbare Filter kenne ich, klar. Aber die Decimflex die leicht zu reinigen sind, sind unheimlich restriktiv für den airflow und die anderen Filter sind nicht wirklich praktisch zum reinigen. Kannst du da einen empfehlen?

Du lässt jetzt beide reinblasen, bzw bevor du auf Mora umgestiegen bist?

Wenn ich oben und vorne als intake auslege, dann müsste das doch oben einen Luftstau verhindern. Pull funktioniert bei vielen Hindernissen die den airflow verwirbeln ja immer erheblich besser als push. Dann würden der obere Radiator auch nicht so viel vom Vorderen verdecken.


----------



## v3nom (20. November 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Ich würde auch beide rein blasen lassen.
Aktuell hab ich nur einen 360er vorne und nen Mora extern. Mit den 2x 360 hatte ich die vorne und oben als intake. Das lief nochmal 5-6°C kühler.

Das MB-Tray (nicht gedreht) sollte mit einer abgesenkten Stufe 62mm freien Platz oben haben und dann ausreichend für 30mm Radiator und 25mm Lüfter sein (55mm).


----------



## cHrIzZzI (20. November 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Ein schönes Case, wollte ich mir auch mal holen. Hab es dann abetr gelassen wegen dem schlechten Airflow, besonders oben im Deckel.

Es ist dann ein Enthoo Primo geworden! 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sunToxx (21. November 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Also bei Luftkühlung hatte ich mit leicht geöffneter Türe immer einen sehr guten airflow. Lauter wurde er dadurch auch nicht.

Musste heute eine ganze Menge bohren. Das Reservoir ging ganz fix, aber um den Radiator so zu verbauen, dass die Anschlüsse rechts sind und noch genug Platz ist um später noch einen 420er vorne zu verbauen, musste ich jede Menge neue Löcher bohren. Aus unerfindlichen Gründen hat bequiet entschieden, dass man 420er Radiatoren nicht so weit links verbauen können muss, wie 360er Radiatoren!? 

Ansonsten sieht es aber soweit ganz gut aus.

Hm, der dreht die Bilder obwohl die auf dem Handy richtig rum sind. Muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen wenn ich wieder mit einem PC online bin.


----------



## sunToxx (23. November 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Zum airflow bei Wasserkühlung kann ich noch nichts sagen, kämpfe noch mit zwei Problemen.

Zum einen ist die Temperatur zu hoch. Im aktuellen Prime95 mit AVX=0 komme ich auf über 70 Grad. Bei meiner Taktung und Vcore sollte ich ca 20 Grad niedriger liegen. Luft scheint keine mehr im System zu sein.  Den Radiator habe ich gründlich gespült. Da werde ich wohl den CPU Kühler säubern müssen?

Das andere Problem ist, ich habe 3 Lüfter an die Aquastream angeschlossen. Dafür habe ich 2  Y PWM Splitter Kabel verwendet. Das funktioniert aber nur bedingt. Einer der Lüfter dreht gerne mal auf 100%, obwohl 30 eingestellt sind. Die Tachoanzeige schwankt stark. Manchmal bleibt einer stehen. Wenn nur einer der Lüfter an der AS angeschlossen ist, ist alles OK. Interessant finde ich, dass die Y Kabel die vollen 4 Pole an beide Enden weitergeben. Müsste das Tachosignal nicht an nur einen Lüfter geleitet werden? Oder ist die Aquastream überfordert? Genug Watt am Ausgang hat sie ja.

Das ist das Kabel.

Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM Verteiler auf 2x 4Pin PWM | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Painkilleraxel (23. November 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Steht doch deutlich da von 4 Pin auf 2 x 4 Pin PWM.
Deshalb spinnt auch das gerät.
Es gibt extra y Kabel ,wo nur einmal das Tachsignal weitergegeben wird.

Z.b benutzt ich das hier,auch wenns nur 3 Pin ist,kann ich die Lüfter regeln ohne Probleme.
Und hier wird nur einmal Tachasignal weiter gegeben.
Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 3x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

Produktinformationen
Zum Anschluss von drei 3-pin Lüfter (Radiatorlüfter, Gehäuselüfter usw.) an Mainboardanschluss (3-pin). Bitte beachten Sie, die Drehzahlüberwachung wird bei der Verwendung des Kabels nur bei einem der angeschlossenen Lüfter möglich.

Was du machen kanst,an deinem Kabel nun an einem Lüfterstecker das Tachosignale kappen ..............
Google um das richtige Kabel am stecker zu finden.
Hier findeste die Belegung 4 Pin   .....etwas runtersrollen.

Prozessor-Lüfter-Anschluss
Dann sollte es gehen,hatte ich auch mal so verkehrt gemacht.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Oder hier mit 4 Pin PWM: Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 3x 4Pin PWM 30cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

Ein weißer Sticker am Kabel zeigt an, welches das Tachosignal überträgt.


----------



## sunToxx (23. November 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Das mit kappen des Tachosignals hat geklappt! Das hat die Pumpe wohl verwirrt. Jetzt läuft es einwandfrei.

Die CPU Temperatur lässt sich leider nicht in den Griff bekommen. Habe mehrmals die Paste neu aufgetragen, den CPU Kühler noch mal abgenommen, auseinander gebaut und gereinigt. Sichergestellt dass kein Luft im System ist etc.

Das schiebt den schwarzen Peter der geköpften CPU zu. Hab schon Kontakt zu Caseking, bzw der8auer aufgenommen. Hoffentlich lässt sich das regeln. Siebzig Grad sind definitiv zu viel. Selbst bei 1.4v sollte man bei der Geschwindigkeit unter 60 Grad liegen, laut Gamernexus. Und die hatten sogar 40 Grad Wassertemperatur und nicht 29 Grad wie ich.


----------



## sunToxx (25. November 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Was für eine Trennscheibe für den Winkelschleifer braucht man, um eine Öffnung für ein 280er Lüftergitter in den Deckel zu schneiden? Wäre dann wohl eine dünne Schicht Alu und viel Plastik.


----------



## Brutus7284 (26. November 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Bohre doch Löscher im Deckel, so hab ich es gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (26. November 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Sieht optisch ganz cool aus, hast du dann noch was hinter die Öffnungen gemacht und hast die Bohrung Lackiert?

Und das meine ich halt mit miserablen air flow..... 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brutus7284 (27. November 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Moin
Dämmmatten sind raus, Löscher mit ein Drimmel bearbeitet. Es wurde nicht Lackiert, da die Schrift von be quiet auch Silber ist. Hier meine Temperaturen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (27. November 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Schaut gut aus mit deiner Mod. 
Ist nur schade das man selber handeln muss damit die Temperaturen in Ordnung sind.... Hatte auch mal das Nzxt h630, war auch ne Airflow Katastrophe, hab dort auch den Deckel bearbeitet. Schade das die nur auf Optik gehen und nicht auf Funktionalität. 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dagnarus (27. November 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*



cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus mit deiner Mod.
> Ist nur schade das man selber handeln muss damit die Temperaturen in Ordnung sind.... Hatte auch mal das Nzxt h630, war auch ne Airflow Katastrophe, hab dort auch den Deckel bearbeitet. Schade das die nur auf Optik gehen und nicht auf Funktionalität.


... dann kauf doch sowas nicht. Es gibt genug Gehäuse die deutlich funktionaler sind. Core X5 oder X9 zum Beispiel. Da kriegst du keine Airflow Probleme mit 

Zum Aquainlet: Ja das ist unten ziemlich komisch gelöst. Deshalb geht das bei mir oben rein. Mit Metallröhrchen damits nicht blubbert. Das Teil war aber auch nicht einfach zu finden... Universal Spulleitung fur aquatube/Cape Bullseye/Repack G1/4 | Zubehor fur Behalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## sunToxx (27. November 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Ich frage mich wirklich was bequiet sich bei der Qi Ladestation gedacht hat. Bei der nicht Pro Version würde es Sinn machen, die steht ja unter dem Tisch. Aber so genau wie man sein Handy bei der verbauten Qi Station drauflegen muss, muss man genau schauen wie man das Handy ablegt. Also ich kann das nicht im sitzen, da der Rechner auf dem Tisch steht. Das Pro mit Glasscheibe unter den Tisch stellen erscheint mir auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Und wenn ich nun einen Ausschnitt für ein 420er Lüftergitter schneiden möchte (wollte 3 Lian Li Lüftergitter mit rausnehmbaren schwammartigen Filtern draufsetzen Lian Li PT-AF14-2B Staubfilter - 140mm ), dann muss ich auch das für mich nutzlose Qi Pad bearbeiten. 

@Brutus das sieht ziemlich gut aus. Wäre auch eine Idee. Wie groß ist der Unerschied mit und ohne Top circa? (Wassertemperatur) Hast du es als intake, wenn ja wie filterst du den Staub? Welche Lochgröße ist das?

@Dagnarus genau so was habe ich gesucht! Damit hätte ich einiges an Platz gespart. Naja, die Heatkiller Tube tut es auch und sieht ganz schick aus. Wer braucht schon mehr als eine 3.5 HDD im Case


----------



## Brutus7284 (27. November 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Zu Erstens: Habe ich nicht getestet, Wassertemp. AGB bei Idle 26°C unter Last 31 bis 32 °C
Zu Zweitens: 420 Radi und 360 Radi raus, Lüfter Heck & Unter rein, Heck noch ein Luftfilter Rechner steht oben, so gut kein Staub im Case 
ZU Drittens: es sind 3,5 mm


----------



## v3nom (27. November 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

32°C Wasser unter Last? Das ist klasse.


----------



## sunToxx (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

So, hat eine Weile gedauert, aber wieder ein Schritt weiter! Ich habe eine Diamant Trennscheibe für den Winkelschleifer gekauft und damit einen Ausschnitt in den Deckel des Gehäuses gefräst. Der obere Radiator saugt nun die Luft ausschließlich von oben an, nicht mehr durch die Seiten.  Als Staubfilter habe ich drei 140mm Lüftergitter von Lian Li ( PT-AF14-2B ) verwendet. Leider ließen sie sich nicht so anordnen wie ich wollte, da sie aufgrund der Nieten nicht luftdicht seitlich aneinander angeordnet werden können. Somit muss ich das mittlere Lüftergitter abnehmen wenn ich es reinigen will. Ist aber auch kein Problem, da ich es anstatt es zu verschrauben mit doppelseitigem 3M Klebeband befestigt habe.

Die Front Türe werde ich nicht bearbeiten, da ich einfach den im Boden verbauten Staubfilter einige Millimeter herausziehe und dieser dann die Türe einen Spalt weit aufhält. Der PC wird dadurch nicht lauter und optisch stört es mich auch in keinster Weise. Damit ist der Airflow eigentlich perfekt.

Die Grafikkarte ist nun auch bestellt, es wird eine PowerColor Vega 64 Red Devil, damit ich weitherhin das Freesync meines Monitores nutzen kann, was für mein Empfinden einen großen Unterschied macht. Diese wird dann mit einem weiteren 420er Radiator auch in die Wakü integriert, es sei denn sie überrascht mich mit ihrem "silent bios" Schalter und erweist sich als extrem leise.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Bleiben die Filter oben so liegen? Sieht ja nicht so dolle aus.... Da sieht das mit den gebohrten löchern besser aus... 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sunToxx (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*



cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Bleiben die Filter oben so liegen? Sieht ja nicht so dolle aus.... Da sieht das mit den gebohrten löchern besser aus...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk



Die sind jetzt fest verbaut. Mir gefällt es so sehr gut, der Look mit den Nieten hat was. Zumal die Lüfter so nicht im Gehäuse verbaut werden müssen, sondern auf dem Gehäuse unter dem Deckel montiert sind. Ansonsten würde auch der obere 420er Radiator teilweise den vorderen 420er Radiator verdecken. Wenn man kleinere Radiatoren verbauen möchte und die oberen Lüfter ins Gehäuse packen möchte anstatt sie zwischen Gehäuse und Deckel zu installieren, dann könnte man die Lian Li auch von innen im Deckel verbauen. Allerdings müsste man sich dann auf 2 Filter beschränken oder 120mm Filter nehmen und muss zum reinigen immer den Deckel abnehmen und die Schnitte müssen auch perfekt sein.

Wenn man oben als Intake verwenden möchte, braucht man einen guten und praktischen Staubfilter. Da reicht es leider nicht Löcher zu bohren.


----------



## sunToxx (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Lange hat es gedauert, aber jetzt ist mein erstes Wakü Projekt endlich abgeschlossen. Ich werde noch die Lüfter gegen Chromax tauschen, aber das ändert im Prinzip nichts. So lange gedauert hat es da ich erst auf die Vega gewartet habe, die aber nie ankam. Also storniert und eine EVGA 1080 Ti SC Black Edition und einen Alphacool GPX GPU Block bestellt. Allerdings dann einen GPX Block bekommen, der "Pickel" auf der Kühlfläche hatte, vermutlich schlecht vernickelt. Also wieder zurückgeschickt und aufgrund der überwiegend schlechten Kommentare zu Alphacool in letzter Zeit, dazu entschlossen einen anderen Block zu nehmen.

Also am zweiten Weihnachtstag einen Block von Watercool direkt beim Hersteller bestellt. Dort waren allerdings alle im Urlaub und man hielt es nicht für notwendig darauf bei der Bestellung hinzuweisen. Am 8.1.2018 dann die Bestellung storniert (und am 18ten die Mitteilung bekommen dass er trotzdem versendet wurde...) und mir den XSPC Razor RGB bestellt. Super Ding muss man sagen. Höchste Temperatur beim Gamen bisher war 39° (bei 31 bis 32° Wasser), sieht noch schick aus und ist voll kompatibel (keine Adapter nötig) zu Asus Aura und kommt mit 2 RGB LEDS sowie einer externen RGB Steuerung. Zu dem Preis schon beeindruckend im direkten Vergleich.

Wer auch eine SC Black Edition 1080 Ti auseinander nehmen will, einer kleiner Tipp: Die beiden Lagen lassen sich zusammen ablösen. Man sollte die obere Schicht nicht losschrauben und zuerst ablösen.

Es war im Prinzip also nur noch ein kleiner letzter Schritt. Der zweite 420er Radiator kam rein und ich habe eine etwas ungewöhnliche Lösung für den Auslass gebaut, da der Front Radiator die Anschlüsse am Boden hat und ein normaler Ablass bedeuten würde, dass ich das Case drehen und wenden muss um alles an Flüssigkeit rauszukriegen. Im Prinzip habe ich Einlass und Auslass des Radiators miteinander mit einem weiteren Absperrhahn verbunden. So kann ich auch die Flüssigkeit aus der hinteren Schlaufe ohne Umstände ablassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu guter Letzt habe ich dann die Türe abmontiert und linksherum wieder montiert. So kann ich die Türe noch weiter offen lassen für einen besseren Airflow, ohne dass es die Lautstärke beeinflusst oder es häßlich aussieht.

Ausserdem habe ich eine Software Sicherung erstellt, die den Rechner im Notfall in den Energiespar Modus schickt. Dazu habe ich die hiberfil.sys abgeschaltet, was man ja sowieso machen sollte bei einer SSD. Die Aquastream Ultimate schaltet nun bei einem Wassertemperatur oder Durchfluss Alarm das künstliche RPM Signal für das Mainboard ab. Das löst ein SpeedFan Event aus, welches eine Batchdatei aufruft die den Rechner in den Energiespar Modus schickt.

Der Vorteil dabei ist, dass diese Art des Herunterfahrens nicht von irgendwelchen Programmen unterbrochen wird, sondern sofort und schnell ausgeführt wird. Ausserdem ist der Rechner nach dem Hochfahren wieder in genau dem Zustand bei der Abschaltung, so dass man noch Aquasuite und MSI Afterburner checken kann, ohne Logdateien anlegen zu müssen. Und sollte man nicht wünschen dass er wieder in den selben Zustand bootet, kann man den Rechner für eine Minute vom Strom trennen und er bootet stattdessen normal. Eine recht gute, kostenlose Lösung wenn man die Ultimate verwendet.

Bei der Batchdatei und den Einstellungen in Speedfan gibt es ein paar Sachen zu beachten, das kann ich später nochmal genauer beschreiben. Jetzt erst mal ein paar Fotos! 

Die Fotos wirken leider zum großen Teil viel heller als der Rechner bei geschlossener Scheibe tatsächlich ist. Kenne mich mit der Kamera nicht so wirklich aus, das wirkt schon fast wie Nachtsicht. Eigentlich sieht man die Schläuche kaum, hauptsächlich nur da wo sie Lichtquellen verdecken. Kabel, Mainboard etc. sieht man so gut wie gar nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunToxx (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Ein überraschender Effekt der Wasserkühlung der GPU ist, dass ich auf einmal laut MSI Afterburner nicht mehr ans Powertarget rankomme. Bei Luftkühlung ist die Karte dauernd ans Powertarget gestoßen, selbst bei 120%. Jetzt unter Wasser bin ich schon auf stabilen 2025/6400 und das komischerweise ohne Einbrüche bei den Mhz und die Karte erreicht trotzdem nicht das Powertarget!? Wurde die vorher durch VRM Temperaturen gebremst, obwohl die Temperatur der GPU mit 75° eigentlich noch unbedenklich war?


----------



## v3nom (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Besser gekühlt ist die Karte minimal effizienter, jo


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*



Brutus7284 schrieb:


> Bohre doch Löscher im Deckel, so hab ich es gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alter das ist ja mal richtig geil! 
Das will ich nun auch haben  
Kannst du mir sagen wie genau du das gemacht hast? 
Also abstände usw.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Nico


----------



## sunToxx (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*



TROLOLOXYZ schrieb:


> Alter das ist ja mal richtig geil!
> Das will ich nun auch haben
> Kannst du mir sagen wie genau du das gemacht hast?
> Also abstände usw.
> ...



Willst du die Löcher als Intake oder Outlet? Als Intake solltest du dir dann noch was zur Staubfilterung einfallen lassen, oder halt regelmäßig die Lüfter und die Radiatorlamellen reinigen (also jedes mal den Deckel abmontieren und u.U. die Lüfter abmontieren um an die Lamellen dran zu kommen).

Edit: Da fällt mir ein, eine Kleinigkeit hatte ich vergessen. Den Heatkiller Tube verwende ich nun mit einem XS RGB Streifen von Watercool (direkt ans Mainboard angeschlossen, genau wie der GPU Block). Der passt zwar eigentlich nicht rein, lässt sich aber leicht mit einem durchsichtigen Stück Plastik auf der nicht sichtbaren rechten Seite des AGB anklemmen (über die Stützstreben).


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*



sunToxx schrieb:


> Willst du die Löcher als Intake oder Outlet? Als Intake solltest du dir dann noch was zur Staubfilterung einfallen lassen, oder halt regelmäßig die Lüfter und die Radiatorlamellen reinigen (also jedes mal den Deckel abmontieren und u.U. die Lüfter abmontieren um an die Lamellen dran zu kommen).
> 
> Edit: Da fällt mir ein, eine Kleinigkeit hatte ich vergessen. Den Heatkiller Tube verwende ich nun mit einem XS RGB Streifen von Watercool (direkt ans Mainboard angeschlossen, genau wie der GPU Block). Der passt zwar eigentlich nicht rein, lässt sich aber leicht mit einem durchsichtigen Stück Plastik auf der nicht sichtbaren rechten Seite des AGB anklemmen (über die Stützstreben).



Als intake. Hab mir schon so Staubfilter bestellt die ich dann von innen reinklebe.


----------



## sunToxx (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*



TROLOLOXYZ schrieb:


> Als intake. Hab mir schon so Staubfilter bestellt die ich dann von innen reinklebe.



Bring den vielleicht lieber mit selbstklebenden Klettverschlüssen innen an. Zum gründlich reinigen muss zwar immer noch jedesmal der Deckel ab, aber zumindest geht das reinigen des Filters leichter. Unter Umständen brauchst du sogar nur eine Seite des Klettverschlusses, je nachdem was für ein Material dein Staubfilter ist. 

Wenn du sowieso vorhast die Lüfter innen zu verbauen, könntest du aber auch stattdessen den Platz im Innenraum effizienter nutzen und einen dickeren 60mm Radiator oder so verbauen und die Lüfter im Deckel installieren. Dann reichen aber ein paar Löcher im Deckel nicht aus.


----------



## sunToxx (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Ich hab jetzt die neue Wakü mal richtig gestresst. MSI Kombustor laufen lassen und dazu 7 Threads mit Prime95 ausgelastet (bei mehr Threads ging die GPU Auslastung runter, CPU Auslastung war so bei konstant 100%).  Das einzige Game das bisher ähnlich extreme Wasserwerte bewirkt hat war Vermintide (allerdings bei erheblich kühlerer CPU). Die Werte sehen bei  20-21° Raumtemp so aus:

Wasser max: 31.7°
Lüfter max: ~700rpm
GPU max: 39°
CPU max: 79° (kurzer Spike, sonst ca 71-76°)

Die CPU läuft auf 5.1Ghz@1.38v, die GPU auf 120% Powertarget bei 2025/6400Mhz (noch nicht endgültig, da scheint noch was zu gehen). MSI Kombustor lief die meiste Zeit mit ca 92% Auslastung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen, dass der Airflow durch die Front trotz offener Türe geringer zu sein scheint, als durch das Top. Daher überlege ich vielleicht die ganze Front aufzuflexen und einen einzelnen großen Staubfilter dafür zu basteln. Mit offener Türe sollte der Airflow dann sehr viel besser sein, besonders wenn ich irgendwann die verbliebenen HDDs gegen 2.5" SSDs austausche und die HDD Käfige dann fast leer sind. Am liebsten möchte ich den Filter aus dem selben Material machen wie die oben verbauten LianLi. Weiss jemand wo man sowas als Meterware bekommt, bzw kennt eine genaue Bezeichnung für das Material?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## v3nom (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

SInd doch astreine Temperaturen


----------



## sunToxx (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*



v3nom schrieb:


> SInd doch astreine Temperaturen



Die sind ok, aber ein bißchen weniger RPM auf den Lüftern kann nie schaden


----------



## dergunia (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

aloha 

generell erst mal schöner worklog, gute tipps und lob an den erbauer  jetzt aber mal was in eigener sache:
hab aktuell auch das dark base pro 900, wechsele demnächst aber in ein corsair obsidian 900d und wollte mal für zukünftige bastelarbeiten fragen, wie du denn die hdd's untergebracht hast ^^ bei mir habe ich die elegant wie ein elefant unter die bodenplatte gelegt, da die käfige mit meinen eisbecher kollidiert sind. könntest du davon evtl mal ein foto machen bzw einen tipp abgeben?

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## sunToxx (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*



dergunia schrieb:


> aloha
> 
> generell erst mal schöner worklog, gute tipps und lob an den erbauer  jetzt aber mal was in eigener sache:
> hab aktuell auch das dark base pro 900, wechsele demnächst aber in ein corsair obsidian 900d und wollte mal für zukünftige bastelarbeiten fragen, wie du denn die hdd's untergebracht hast ^^ bei mir habe ich die elegant wie ein elefant unter die bodenplatte gelegt, da die käfige mit meinen eisbecher kollidiert sind. könntest du davon evtl mal ein foto machen bzw einen tipp abgeben?
> ...



Hi, danke  Ich habe 2 HDDs ganz normal in den Käfigen, unter der Pumpe. Sowie eine 1TB M.2 SSD unter dem Asus Heatspreader auf dem Mobo (rechts von der Soundkarte sieht man das M2 Logo auf dem Mobo) und dann noch eine alte 128Gb SSD in der SSD Halterung auf der Rückseite des Dark Base. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe hier letztens ein Foto gesehen auf dem jemand mehrere SSDs hinten verbaut hat und zwar oben auf dem Mainboard Tray (können wohl einseitig befestigt werden, wenn das Tray in unterster Position ist). 

Den 900D wollte ich mir ursprünglich auch holen, aber zu kleiner Schreibtisch um da die Fensterseite sinnvoll als Front zu nutzen. Bin aber mit dem Bequiet nach den Modifikationen sehr zufrieden. Etwas schade ist, dass es den Aquaero in keiner für das Gehäuse sinnvollen Version gibt.

Die beiden normalen HDDs will ich allerdings rausschmeissen und in ein eigenes Gehäuse setzen. Vielleicht eine Icy Box für 2 HDDs. Dann kann ich die Platten einfach abschalten wenn ich sie nicht brauche (sind das Lauteste am Rechner) und USB 3 ist ja mehr als schnell genug. Den einen Käfig lasse ich dann leer (der trägt ja die Pumpe) und den unteren baue ich dann vermutlich aus (airflow). Oder setze SSDs rein, mal schauen.


----------



## sunToxx (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Ich habe nun ein wenig mit dem Filtermaterial herumexperimentiert, die Ergebnisse gibt es  hier (Link).

Etwas weiter rumgebastelt habe ich auch und dem Rechner 2 RGB Streifen und den Halo Lüfter Aufsatz von Phanteks verpasst. Der Halo gefällt mir extrem gut, das hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Obwohl der Noctua Chromax schwarze Flügel hat, ergibt sich quasi ein 3D Beleuchtungseffekt.  

Gesteuert wird das Ganze über das Asus Aura. Auf voller Power ist die Beleuchtung natürlich viel zu viel, aber runtergedimmt auf 25er Werte, wirkt das Ganze sehr dezent hinter der getönten Scheibe. Auf Fotos kommt es leider meist etwas zu heftig rüber.


----------



## Brutus7284 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*

Update Hardware: CPU i7 8700k @ 5.0 GHz Mainboard MSI Z370 Godlike Gaming im DBP900 | Temperaturen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claster17 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*



sunToxx schrieb:


> Ich habe hier letztens ein Foto gesehen auf dem jemand mehrere SSDs hinten verbaut hat und zwar oben auf dem Mainboard Tray (können wohl einseitig befestigt werden, wenn das Tray in unterster Position ist).






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunToxx (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun" Part 1*



Brutus7284 schrieb:


> Update Hardware: CPU i7 8700k @ 5.0 GHz Mainboard MSI Z370 Godlike Gaming im DBP900 | Temperaturen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei dir wird virtueller Durchfluss angezeigt? Ist das eine Aquacomputer D5? Wusste gar nicht dass die das auch machen, ist das ein kostenpflichtiges Upgrade wie bei der Ultimate?


----------



## Brutus7284 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Sorry ist mir bis jetzt  nicht aufgefallen, habe mir alles selber zusammen gestellt.  Nein, habe eine Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit USB- und aquabus Schnittstelle. Danke für den Hinweis, werde ich entfernen.

MfG Brutus7284


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

So, wir versprochen hier mal das was ich in Auftrag gegeben habe 
Deckel wird folgen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde natürlich das Plastik auf das die Front draufgeschoben wird noch bearbeiten dass die Luft da durchgeht 
Sollte somit eine Optimale Luftzurkulation vorhanden sein 

mfg
Nico


----------



## Brutus7284 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Was haste für die Front bezahlt, würde ich auch gerne haben wollen. Bin gespannt wie der Deckel wird. Cool


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



Brutus7284 schrieb:


> Was haste für die Front bezahlt, würde ich auch gerne haben wollen. Bin gespannt wie der Deckel wird. Cool



40€


----------



## sunToxx (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



TROLOLOXYZ schrieb:


> So, wir versprochen hier mal das was ich in Auftrag gegeben habe
> Deckel wird folgen
> 
> 
> ...



Falscher Thread, aber sieht gut aus  (Link zum richtigen thread ist auf vorheriger Seite).  Wie löst du das Problem, dass der Staubfilter mit einem Handgriff zum reinigen abzulösen sein sollte? Wo hat du das machen lassen, ist das CNC gefräst?


----------



## sunToxx (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Hm, wenn du das Plastik der Türe darunter großzügig entfernst, dann muss du den Filter gar nicht unbedingt abnehmen,  sondern  kannst ihn bei geöffneter Türe von beiden Seiten mit dem Staubsauger reinigen. Wird zwar nicht komplett sauber wie beim durchspülen (also wieder komplett schwarz) , aber das ist ja nicht schlimm.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

So, Front ist nun fertig.
Deckel dauert noch 2-3 Wochen.
Und ja @sunToxx ist CNC gefräst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gefällts  und bringt extrem viel.

Mfg
Nico


----------



## Brutus7284 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

So , habe heute meine Netzteilabdeckung fertig gestellt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunToxx (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



Brutus7284 schrieb:


> So , habe heute meine Netzteilabdeckung fertig gestellt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr schick! Was für Material hast du verwendet? Was bei der Abdeckung bestimmt noch sehr gut aussehen würde, wenn du einen Ausschnitt machst und einen kleinen 5" oder 7" Zoll Monitor einbaust  und dort über Rainmaker oder Aquasuite aktuelle Daten anzeigen lässt. 

Sowas zum Beispiel:
Amazon.com: GeeekPi 5 inch HDMI Monitor LCD Resistive Touch Screen 800x480 LCD Display USB Interface for Raspberry Pi 3 / 2 Model B / B+ & Banana Pi ( Plug and Play Free Driver ): Computers & Accessories


Oder falls du nicht über die Grafikkarte gehen willst, sowas vielleicht:
Nextion HMI Solution - ITEAD Wiki


----------



## sunToxx (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



TROLOLOXYZ schrieb:


> So, Front ist nun fertig.
> Deckel dauert noch 2-3 Wochen.
> Und ja @sunToxx ist CNC gefräst.
> 
> ...



Das sieht sehr nice aus. Warum hast du die standard Filter noch drin? Das behindert nur den Airflow unnötig.

Zum saubermachen der Filter würde ich dir etwas in der Art empfehlen:

Amazon.de: Universal Mikrodusenset fur Staubsauger, 8-teilig (32-35 mm). Original Green Label Produkt

Das funktioniert sehr gut, ich verwende es schon lange da ich immer "high flow" Filter nehme, die zwar verhindern das Dreck in Kühlrippen und Lamellen hängenbleibt, nicht aber das Eindringen von Staub komplett verhindern. Einfach auf den Staubsauger stecken und gezielt und mit extrem hoher Luftgeschwindigkeit alles entfernen. Gründlicher als mit den normalen Aufsätzen. 

Du könntest dir jetzt auch noch RGB Streifen oder die HALOs von Phanteks vorne reinsetzen. Sieht bestimmt geil aus. Vergiss nicht es auch in dem anderen Thread zu posten, in dem geht es ja eigentlich um die Front mods und nicht hier im Worklog wo es keiner findet 

Wo hast du es fräsen lassen?

Edit: Unter Umständen wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll den von dir verbauten schwarzen Filter später gegen was Helleres auszutauschen, wenn du merkst dass es trotz dem Spezialaufsatz für den Staubsauger so staubig aussieht wie die Bequiet Standard Filter. Nicht abnehmbare Filter werden meist leider nie komplett sauber und das sieht man besonders stark bei schwarzem Material.


----------



## claster17 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



sunToxx schrieb:


> Wo hast du es fräsen lassen?



Aus meinem Thread:


TROLOLOXYZ schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> 1. Phanteks EVOLV ATX CNC-Fräsbearbeitung
> 2. Hab für die Front 45,90 inkl. Versand bezahlt
> ...


----------



## sunToxx (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



claster17 schrieb:


> Aus meinem Thread:



Sieht gut aus was die anbieten. Für die Front definitiv eine gute Option. Allerdings würde ich mit der gefrästen Türe lieber einen PPI 10 Aquarienfilter statt dem schwarzen dünnen Filter versuchen. Bei Caseking gibt es einen selbstklebenden/wiederverwendbaren dieser Art, den könnte man mal ausprobieren. Oder halt mit selbstklebendem Klett, das ist vermutlich langlebiger. Ohne die Möglichkeit den Filter leicht abzunehmen, sieht es halt schnell nicht mehr sauber aus. Ähnlich wie die standard Bequiet Filter auf dem Foto von TROLOLOXYZ. Man könnte auch einfach einen weissen Filter versuchen (statt der dicken Aquarienfilter), sieht vermutlich auch gut aus von hinten beleuchtet und man sieht den Staub nicht so. Der Aquarienfilter wird aber den besseren Airflow bieten. 

Für den Deckel kommt es für mich leider nicht in Frage. Zum einen da ich die Lüfter nicht im Gehäuse, sondern im Deckel verbaut habe. So brauche ich im Deckel jeden Millimeter Platz nach oben hin. Aber so habe ich auch mehr Platz zum hantieren und mit dem 50mm VRM Lüfter hätte ich den Mainboard Tray anstatt in der Mitte, ganz unten installieren müssen wenn ich die Lüfter ins Gehäuse gepackt hätte. Das sähe dann etwas gequetscht aus mit dem Sounblaster, der ja auch beleuchtet ist. Zum anderen halt, da man den Filter dann weder leicht abnehmen, noch von beiden Seiten säubern kann.


----------



## Nachty (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Man kommt hier voll durcheinander mit den Bildern


----------



## sunToxx (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



Nachty schrieb:


> Man kommt hier voll durcheinander mit den Bildern



Hier alle Fotos des Rechners mit CPU und GPU Kühlung aus diesem Thread. Der Auslass hinten ist im finalen Build nicht mehr drin, das war nur eine Übergangslösung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Keine Ahnung warum die Fotos nicht ordentlich dargestellt werden. Forum bug?


----------



## Teddybaer123 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



Brutus7284 schrieb:


> So , habe heute meine Netzteilabdeckung fertig gestellt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also wie du die Shroud gemacht hast und aus welchem Material würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## sunToxx (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



Teddybaer123 schrieb:


> Also wie du die Shroud gemacht hast und aus welchem Material würde mich auch mal interessieren.



Wo ist da eine shroud?

Edit: Ach die Abdeckung. Dachte an shrouds für die Lüfter.


----------



## sunToxx (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

@Teddybaer123 hab die Bilder nochmal hochgeladen, da sie sich komischerweise nicht einfach nochmal verlinken lassen. Der hintere Auslass auf den anderen Bildern war wie gesagt nur eine Übergangslösung, solange die GPU nicht mit im Loop hing. Diese Bilder sind vom Finalen Build, bis auf den Noctua Indu (alle gegen Chromax getauscht) und den fehlenden Phanteks Halo auf manchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Verschlauchung gefällt mir persönlich gar nicht, da wäre mehr drin gewesen, z. B von der Cpu zur Gpu und nicht erst ganz nach unten...

Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## claster17 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Es sieht zwar nicht unbedingt schön aus, aber so bleibt die CPU etwas kälter.


----------



## sunToxx (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Verschlauchung gefällt mir persönlich gar nicht, da wäre mehr drin gewesen, z. B von der Cpu zur Gpu und nicht erst ganz nach unten...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk



Eine direkte Verbindung zwischen CPU und GPU geht mit Schläuchen gar nicht, finde ich. Das wäre beim basteln unpraktischer, ich kann so zBsp den CPU Block ganz entspannt komplett wegbewegen um die CPU zu wechseln oder die Paste zu erneuern. Auch kann ich CPU und GPU Block komplett aus dem Gehäuse rausnehmen, bevor ich die Schläuche löse. Eine gute Idee wenn man eine Flüssigkeit wie DP UItra verwendet die so gut wie gar nicht verdunstet, wie ich finde. Und wie claster17 schon bemerkt hat, bekommt so keine Komponente die Wärme der vorherigen ab. Das ist irgendwie sauberer, auch wenn es keine großen Vorteile bringt.

Mir gefällt es rein optisch auch viel besser als flexible Schläuche, die direkt von GPU zu CPU gehen. Das wirkt oft gefrickelt und nach "ich hätte gerne Plexirohre genommen, traue mich aber nicht". Das ist aber im Endeffekt Geschmackssache.

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die schwarzen Schläche hinter der getönten Scheibe nur leicht bläulich schimmern und nicht gut sichtbar sind. Sieht in real etwas anders aus als auf den Fotos. Sehr viel dunkler, wodurch die schwarzen Schläuche viel weniger dominant wirken. Sieht für meinen Geschmack ziemlich cool aus. Mir gefällt aber auch der Deckel so wie er ist sehr gut, gibt dem Case so was aggressiv Getuntes, was ja ganz zutreffend ist. Mag auch nicht jeder. Geschmackssache halt wie gesagt.

Wie hättest du es denn gemacht, ohne die Ausrichtung des oberen Radiators zu ändern? Ich habe extra neue Löcher für den Top Radiator gebohrt, weil der mir andersrum nicht gefällt. Da müsste man mit 90° Winkeln arbeiten und es wäre so gequetscht.  Ausserdem sind so jetzt fast alle potentiellen Leck Punkte weg von der teureren Hardware und auf der rechten Seite, was auch noch nen netter Bonus ist.


----------



## claster17 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Was mich ein klein wenig bei deinem AGB stört, ist der kleine LED-Streifen, der einem direkt in die Augen strahlt. Ich hätte die Leiste auf die andere Seite gemacht, damit man die LEDs nicht direkt sehen kann.

Evrl. werde ich in Zukunft auch der CPU vorgekühltes Wasser servieren. Derzeit läuft sie mit 60°C so warm wie unter Luft und das auch nur, weil ich die GPU undervolted habe.


----------



## sunToxx (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



claster17 schrieb:


> Was mich ein klein wenig bei deinem AGB stört, ist der kleine LED-Streifen, der einem direkt in die Augen strahlt. Ich hätte die Leiste auf die andere Seite gemacht, damit man die LEDs nicht direkt sehen kann.
> 
> Evrl. werde ich in Zukunft auch der CPU vorgekühltes Wasser servieren. Derzeit läuft sie mit 60°C so warm wie unter Luft und das auch nur, weil ich die GPU undervolted habe.



60° bei was für einer CPU und unter welcher Last? Mehr als ein paar Grad (3 oder 4?) wird das vermutlich nicht bringen. Was für einen Durchfluss hast du? 

Das mit der anderen Seite sollte ich mal probieren. Hat mich bisher nicht gestört da ich sehr niedrige RGB Werte verwende, könnte aber wirklich besser aussehen.


----------



## claster17 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Meine Lüfter sind so geregelt, dass die Wassertemperatur an der wärmsten Stelle 38°C beträgt (~400-600rpm). Die D5 hält das Delta zwischen wärmster und kühlster Stelle im Kreislauf auf 4K, was bei Spielen in etwa 2500rpm endet. Der Durchfluss liegt bei dieser Drehzahl angeblich bei 70 L/h, wobei ich nicht weiß ob der Sensor verwertbare Daten liefert, weil er zwischen 90°-Winkel und Radi sitzt.

Mein 4790K (geköpft) lief trotz 1,15V schon immer recht warm. Gekühlt wird die CPU mit einem Heatkiller IV Pro. Anscheinend lässt sich da auch noch das ein oder andere Grad rausholen, wenn man den Block so montiert, dass die Jetplate mit der Ausrichtung des Die übereinstimmt.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



claster17 schrieb:


> Es sieht zwar nicht unbedingt schön aus, aber so bleibt die CPU etwas kälter.



Also bei mir ist es ein Temparatur unterschied von nicht mal 1c... ehr 0.5, wenn überhaupt. Die Wärmste Wassertemparatur hab ich an der Graka und die ist mit 34-35c nicht besonders hoch! Also wärmt der CPU die Graka nicht auf.




sunToxx schrieb:


> Eine direkte Verbindung zwischen CPU und GPU geht mit Schläuchen gar nicht, finde ich. Das wäre beim basteln unpraktischer, ich kann so zBsp den CPU Block ganz entspannt komplett wegbewegen um die CPU zu wechseln oder die Paste zu erneuern. Auch kann ich CPU und GPU Block komplett aus dem Gehäuse rausnehmen, bevor ich die Schläuche löse.



Mit dem ausbauen gebe ich dir recht, das mag durch lange schläuche besser gehen, aber was wäre wenn du Hardtubs hast? Da ist es auch vorbei mit dem leichten basteln  Da musst du auch jedes teil einzeln ausbauen.



sunToxx schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es rein optisch auch viel besser als flexible Schläuche, die direkt von GPU zu CPU gehen. Das wirkt oft gefrickelt und nach "ich hätte gerne Plexirohre genommen, traue mich aber nicht". Das ist aber im Endeffekt Geschmackssache.



Also bei mir sieht es nicht wie "gefrickelt aus oder ich traue mich nicht ein Plexirohr zu nehmen". Der einzige grund warum ich keine Hardtubs hab, sind die kosten.

Hier kannst dir mal mein PC anschauen und sagen ob das gefrickelt aussieht! Ist nen bisschen viel Rot dabei durch die LEDs 

Aber es ist halt auch so wie du sagst, Geschmackssache.

Grüße


----------



## claster17 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist es ein Temparatur unterschied von nicht mal 1c... ehr 0.5, wenn überhaupt. Die Wärmste Wassertemparatur hab ich an der Graka und die ist mit 34-35c nicht besonders hoch! Also wärmt der CPU die Graka nicht auf.



In meinem Aufbau wärmt die GPU die CPU auf. Anders rum wäre das vernachlässigbar, ist bei meinem Aufbau nicht möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Keine Sorge, man sieht die Noctua-Lüfter normal nicht, weil bis auf die Grafikkarte alles dunkel ist)


----------



## Brutus7284 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

AGB - GPU - CPU - Radi - Radi - AGB, endlich fertig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



claster17 schrieb:


> In meinem Aufbau wärmt die GPU die CPU auf. Anders rum wäre das vernachlässigbar, ist bei meinem Aufbau nicht möglich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das aufwärmen kann man allgemein vernachlässigen, den der Unterschied ist so gering! Bei einer luftkühlung ist das ganz anders.

Bei meiner Wakü ist von der wärmsten zur kältesten stelle, gerade mal 1c Unterschied.


----------



## claster17 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Ich könnte das Delta auch auf 1K senken, wenn ich die Pumpe voll aufdrehe, was ich aber schon aus rein akustischen Gründen nicht mache. Das Summen würde mir auf die Nerven gehen. Derzeit läuft die höchstens mit halber Drehzahl.



Brutus7284 schrieb:


> AGB - GPU - CPU - Radi - Radi - AGB, endlich fertig



Die flachere Netzteilabdeckung hat mir mehr gefallen. Die hohe passt meiner Meinung nach nicht zu den Proportionen des Gehäuses.


----------



## Brutus7284 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Update



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe sie gekürzt


----------



## sunToxx (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



Brutus7284 schrieb:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wollte ich gerade vorschlagen! Sieht so gekürzt wirklich besser aus. Stimmige Materialwahl, passt gut ins Case auf dem Bild. Ist das eine Kunststoffplatte?

@cHrIzZzI Je nach Durchfluss denke ich kann es schon schlecht sein, wenn die CPU direkt nach der GPU in einem stark übertakteten System kommt. Besonders wenn es im Sommer mal 15° wärmer im Raum ist.  Da ist man sicher um jedes Grad weniger froh. Dein Rechner sieht nicht gefrickelt aus, finde ich. Wirklich ein wenig arg rot  Ich bevorzuge aber schon wie die schwarzen langen Schläuche da mit nem "eleganten Schwung" durchs Case laufen.

Den Temperaturunterschied verschiedener Punkte kann ich bei mir nicht messen, der einzige Sensor im Loop ist in der Aquastream, wo es so ziemlich am kühlsten sein sollte.

Hardtubes sind normal nicht so mein Ding und auch viel zu unpraktisch. Mehr was für Show Systeme, finde ich. Norprene Schläuche sind einfach viel praktischer und zudem auch sicherer. Aber vielleicht probiere ich Kupferrohre, wenn ich irgendwann mal ein System in einem anderen Case verbaue, das könnte ich mir schon eher als Plexi vorstellen.


----------



## sunToxx (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



Brutus7284 schrieb:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hattest du die mini Displays gesehen, die ich dir vorgeschlagen habe? Sähe bestimmt sehr geil aus in dem Sockel. Kosten auch nicht viel.


----------



## Brutus7284 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

ja habe ich mir schon angeschaut,5 Nextion TFT HMI Display [IM150416006] - 72.50EUR : komputer.de, Arduino Open Source Hardware  muss sparen  ja ist eine kunststoffplatte wollte mir diese kaufen I-TEC USB 2.0 VGA Display Video Adapter FullHD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor, was brauche ich noch?


----------



## cHrIzZzI (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Probier es doch mal damit, habe ich auch und ist super!

https://www.caseking.de/aqua-computer-vision-touch-mit-internem-usb-kabel-wazu-763.html


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



Brutus7284 schrieb:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde die LED Streifen verstecken und indirekt Beleuchten. Finde die so immer etwas zu dominant 
Rest: Top


----------



## sunToxx (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



Brutus7284 schrieb:


> ja habe ich mir schon angeschaut,5 Nextion TFT HMI Display [IM150416006] - 72.50EUR : komputer.de, Arduino Open Source Hardware  muss sparen  ja ist eine kunststoffplatte wollte mir diese kaufen I-TEC USB 2.0 VGA Display Video Adapter FullHD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor, was brauche ich noch?



Der Nextion ist die etwas speziellere Lösung. Der kommt nicht direkt an die GPU dran, sondern läuft separat auf eigener Hardware und ist schwerer zu konfigurieren. Der Vorteil ist halt dass er komplett separat läuft und keines der Probleme verursachen kann die man bei Setups mit 2 oder mehr Monitoren haben kann. Ist aber sehr kompliziert im Vergleich. 

Die einfachere Lösung wäre ein display das sich direkt über HDMI anschließen lässt. Die Kosten so 30 bis 50 Euro je nach Größe und kriegen Strom über USB und werden quasi als Desktop Erweiterung betrieben. Einfach an die normale Grafikkarte mit dran und dann mit rainmaker oder Aquasuite oder so die Anzeige zurechtbasteln.  So was in der Art wäre das:

Amazon.com: GeeekPi 5 inch HDMI Monitor LCD Resistive Touch Screen 800x480 LCD Display USB Interface for Raspberry Pi 3 / 2 Model B / B+ & Banana Pi ( Plug and Play Free Driver ): Computers & Accessories


----------



## Brutus7284 (2. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

So, Bastelstunde war wieder, folgende Teile wurden Eingebaut: NZXT USB Hub, 5 Inch LCD B Rev2.1 und I-TEC USB 2.0 Display




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus7284 (5. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

So, habe zwei Tage gebraucht um meine Temperaturen auf den zweiten Monitor an zu zeigen. Windows Einstellung hat den zweiten Monitor gleich rechts auf die Seite gelegt. Konnte zwar Programme auf den zweiten Monitor schieben , aber geöffnet haben sie sich auf Monitor eins. War schon  richtig am Verzweifeln.  Der zweite Monitor muss unbedingt auf die linke Seite in den Windows Einstellung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunToxx (5. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



Brutus7284 schrieb:


> So, habe zwei Tage gebraucht um meine Temperaturen auf den zweiten Monitor an zu zeigen. Windows Einstellung hat den zweiten Monitor gleich rechts auf die Seite gelegt. Konnte zwar Programme auf den zweiten Monitor schieben , aber geöffnet haben sie sich auf Monitor eins. War schon  richtig am Verzweifeln.  Der zweite Monitor muss unbedingt auf die linke Seite in den Windows Einstellung.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ja mal richtig geil! Welches Display genau hast du am Ende gekauft? Die weisse Box dient dazu dass du das Display intern über USB anschließen kannst, anstatt ein Kabel hinten rauszuführen und in die GPU zu stecken? Welche Software nutzt du für die Darstellung, Rainmaker?

Edit: Ist es das hier? 5 inch LCD B Rev2.1 Touch Resistive Screen HDMI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Brutus7284 (6. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Hi, Monitor ist 5 inch LCD B Rev2.1 Touch Control Resistive Screen HDMI interface 800*480 with Bicolor case Supports Various Systems For Raspberry pi3/2 B/B+/A , Grafikkarte ist I-TEC USB 2.0 Display Video Adapter DVI HDMI VGA FullHD 1920x1080p Externe Monitor Grafikkarte und NZXT ac-iusbh-m1 USB Hub intern mit 3 Anschlüsse intern und 2 externe Anschlüsse–Schwarz. Habe mir über die  Aquasuite diese Temperaturen erstellt. Temperaturen sind von Heute, Idle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunToxx (9. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



Brutus7284 schrieb:


> Hi, Monitor ist 5 inch LCD B Rev2.1 Touch Control Resistive Screen HDMI interface 800*480 with Bicolor case Supports Various Systems For Raspberry pi3/2 B/B+/A , Grafikkarte ist I-TEC USB 2.0 Display Video Adapter DVI HDMI VGA FullHD 1920x1080p Externe Monitor Grafikkarte und NZXT ac-iusbh-m1 USB Hub intern mit 3 Anschlüsse intern und 2 externe Anschlüsse–Schwarz. Habe mir über die  Aquasuite diese Temperaturen erstellt. Temperaturen sind von Heute, Idle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falls du es mit aquasuite nicht so hinbekommst wie du es gerne hättest, probier doch mal rainmeter

Rainmeter, desktop customization tool

rainmeter - Google-Bilder-Suche

Es gibt auch noch andere, ähnliche Programme.


----------



## Brutus7284 (9. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Hat alles so geklappt, wie ich es haben wollte. Rechner steht 40 cm von mir entfernt, und die Anzeige auf den Monitor ist sehr gut zusehen.


----------



## sunToxx (17. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



Brutus7284 schrieb:


> Hi, Monitor ist 5 inch LCD B Rev2.1 Touch Control Resistive Screen HDMI interface 800*480 with Bicolor case Supports Various Systems For Raspberry pi3/2 B/B+/A , Grafikkarte ist I-TEC USB 2.0 Display Video Adapter DVI HDMI VGA FullHD 1920x1080p Externe Monitor Grafikkarte und NZXT ac-iusbh-m1 USB Hub intern mit 3 Anschlüsse intern und 2 externe Anschlüsse–Schwarz. Habe mir über die  Aquasuite diese Temperaturen erstellt. Temperaturen sind von Heute, Idle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich überlege mir auch so einen quasi auf das Netzteil zu setzen. Könntest du mal bitte Höhe und Breite des Ganzen Displays inklusive Rahmen ausmessen? Steht leider nicht bei Amazon. Die Dicke inklusive der Sachen auf der Rückseite wäre auch super, falls möglich. Denke aber die Dicke sollte kein Problem darstellen, wenn es zwischen Netzteil und Scheibe soll.


----------



## Brutus7284 (18. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



sunToxx schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir auch so einen quasi auf das Netzteil zu setzen. Könntest du mal bitte Höhe und Breite des Ganzen Displays inklusive Rahmen ausmessen? Steht leider nicht bei Amazon. Die Dicke inklusive der Sachen auf der Rückseite wäre auch super, falls möglich. Denke aber die Dicke sollte kein Problem darstellen, wenn es zwischen Netzteil und Scheibe soll.



Das Display ist1200 mm lang x 750 mm hoch und 6 mm tief, Rahmengröße ist 1330 mm lang x 940 mm hoch und Vorderseite 3 mm plus Rückseite 4 mm, insgesamt 7 mm. Du wirst es nicht auf der Seite des Netzteils bekommen, da der HDMI Stecker 10 mm stark ist und Du nur zwischen Netzteil und innen Case 7 mm hast.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunToxx (18. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



Brutus7284 schrieb:


> Das Display ist1200 mm lang x 750 mm hoch und 6 mm tief, Rahmengröße ist 1330 mm lang x 940 mm hoch und Vorderseite 3 mm plus Rückseite 4 mm, insgesamt 7 mm. Du wirst es nicht auf der Seite des Netzteils bekommen, da der HDMI Stecker 10 mm stark ist und Du nur zwischen Netzteil und innen Case 7 mm hast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank! Von der Dicke her könnte es klappen, da sind bei mir 11mm Platz. Aber das Display würde oben bei mir überstehen, das wäre nicht so perfekt. Mal schauen, vielleicht probiere ich es.

Edit: Was sieht man auf dem ersten Foto?

Edit 2: Wie gut ist die Blickwinkel Stabilität? Ist das Display noch hell und gut lesbar, wenn man aus einem 45° Winkel von unten drauf schaut? Dann könnte ich es oben auf dem Netzteil verbauen.


----------



## Brutus7284 (18. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Foto eins ist der Rahmen vom Display, ich hatte heraus gelesen, dass Du es auf das Netzteil stellen willst. Der Blickwinkel ist okay. Meine Abdeckung ist 100 mm x 1850 mm groß. In waagerecht würde ich das Display nicht haben wollen, würde mir dann eine neue Abdeckung bauen.


----------



## Brutus7284 (20. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mein System Umbauen soll. Wenn ich mehrere Stunden 5 - 8 BF1 zocke, habe ich eine Innentemperatur von 40° und meine MOS Temp liegt bei 61°. Lüfter hinten und Lüfter unten bringen Frischluft rein. Raumtemperatur bei 22°- 24°, Wassertemperatur bei 33°. Delta zwischen 10 und 13. 
Also, habe noch ein kompletten  Deckel und Front zu liegen, was ich Fräsen lassen würde, Phanteks EVOLV ATX CNC-Fräsbearbeitung  # 1.
Bringt es was, wenn ich: AGB-CPU-420 Radi-GPU-320 Radi-AGB so verbinde? Lüfter unten Frischluft rein, und Lüfter hinten raus.


----------



## claster17 (20. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Paar Auszüge aus meinem Kontakt mit Gosumodz:


> Derzeit können wir leider nur das Hexagone Muster [#1] anbieten - da unser EVOLV CNC Service uns gut ausgelastet.





> Für die Bearbeitung der Front + Versand berechnen wir 45,90€ - weitere 40€ für die Bearbeitung der Top Abdeckung.





> Wichtige wäre noch dass beide Teile (Top u. Front) von der Kunststoffunterbauten getrennt werden und nur die Abdeckungen zu uns geschickt werden. Eine sorgfältige Handhabung der Teile ist für uns selbstverständlich ob Kratzer oder Beschädigungen zu vermeiden. Außerdem beinhaltet unser Service noch das einkleben eines Lochgitters.





> eine Vergrößerung des Muster im Top ist möglich - wohl um 1 Reihe Hexagone an jeder Seite - ansonsten würde die Stabilität des Blechs darunter leiden. Auch wenn wir dazu das Modell erweitern müssen könnten wir es für den angesagten Preis wohl machen.



So sieht es mit dem normalen schmalen Muster aus:
(Vermutlich der Deckel von TROLOLOXYZ)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das Ergebnis:
Klick

Meine Tür müsste dort bereits eingetroffen sein. Deckel wird nicht bearbeitet, weil ich ohne die Schallbrecher bereits nahe am Optimum bin (oben als Intake) und man äußerlich keine Modifikationen erkennen kann. Die Tür ist eine Notlösung, weil es keine Möglichkeit gibt, das Problem auf subtile Art zu lösen (stattdessen seit zwei Monaten ohne Tür).



Brutus7284 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mehrere Stunden 5 - 8 BF1 zocke, habe ich eine Innentemperatur von 40° und meine MOS Temp liegt bei 61°. Lüfter hinten und Lüfter unten bringen Frischluft rein. Raumtemperatur bei 22°- 24°, Wassertemperatur bei 33°. Delta zwischen 10 und 13.



Wo ist das Problem? Ich sehe eher Potenzial, die Lüfterdrehzahlen weiter zu reduzieren. Mein Wasser hab ich auf 35-38°C geregelt.


----------



## Brutus7284 (22. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



Brutus7284 schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mein System Umbauen soll. Wenn ich mehrere Stunden 5 - 8 BF1 zocke, habe ich eine Innentemperatur von 40° und meine MOS Temp liegt bei 61°. Lüfter hinten und Lüfter unten bringen Frischluft rein. Raumtemperatur bei 22°- 24°, Wassertemperatur bei 33°. Delta zwischen 10 und 13.
> Also, habe noch ein kompletten  Deckel und Front zu liegen, was ich Fräsen lassen würde, Phanteks EVOLV ATX CNC-Fräsbearbeitung  # 1.
> Bringt es was, wenn ich: AGB-CPU-420 Radi-GPU-320 Radi-AGB so verbinde? Lüfter unten Frischluft rein, und Lüfter hinten raus.



Macht es sinn dieses System umzubauen?


----------



## sunToxx (24. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



Brutus7284 schrieb:


> Macht es sinn dieses System umzubauen?



Du hast beide Radiatoren als intake? Dreh doch mal den hinteren Lüfter um, dass der ein exhaust ist. Vielleicht auch noch den Lüfter unten umdrehen (oder einfach mal abschalten, falls umdrehen zuviel Gefriemel ist). 

Ich habe nur einen Lüfter hinten als exhaust, keine Lüfter unten. Dafür habe ich mit der Klammer von Asus noch einen 50mm Lüfter über den Mainboard VRM installiert. Hab die Temperatur im Gehäuse nicht gemessen, gibt aber keinen Grund sich sorgen zu machen. Selbst bei höchster Prime Belastung auf Dauer throttled die CPU nicht (ca 180 Watt tdp werden für die CPU angezeigt, run mit AVX).


----------



## Brutus7284 (24. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Habe alle Teile bestellt, der größte Teil ist schon da, Rest kommt am Montag. Habe im Top Löcher, kann ich dann die Lüfter auf dem Gehäuse montieren oder lieber im Gehäuse? Würde mir ja ein Monoblock zulegen, aber für mein MSI Z370 Godlike Gaming gibt's noch keine.


----------



## v3nom (24. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Monoblock brauchste beim Z370 nicht


----------



## claster17 (28. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Meine Tür ist seit Samstag endlich luftdurchlässig. Nachteil ist leider, dass die Verwindungssteifheit stark nachgelassen hat und es beim Schließen etwas klapprig klingt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegenüber fehlender Tür, aber mit Staubfilter, kann ich die Frontlüfter nun bei gleicher Lautstärke schneller drehen lassen.


----------



## v3nom (28. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Zufrieden mit dem Airflow?


----------



## claster17 (28. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Airflow ist jetzt recht gut. Vermutlich wird trotzdem irgendwann noch ein MoRa420 dazukommen, wenn ich mal wieder Geld zu verbrennen hab. Einerseits, weil es dann noch leiser ist und andererseits, weil es mir schon wieder in den Fingern juckt.

Ich konnte nach etwas Rumjustieren bei subjektiv vergleichbarer Lautheit die Temperatur noch weiter senken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(CPU hat Däumchen gedreht, aber die GPU in diesem Szenario als Ausgleich mehr verheizt)


----------



## Brutus7284 (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Das sind doch Idle Temperaturen oder?


----------



## v3nom (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Sieht nach einem Wechsel von CPU+GPU Last auf reine GPU Last aus.


----------



## claster17 (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Als Last hab ich den Hafen in World of Warships (Yamato im Trockendock) mit 4x SGSSAA herangenommen, weil es eine höhere GPU-Last als die meisten Spiele erzeugt. Vor allem ist es eine Last, die konstant und leicht reproduzierbar für mich ist. Abwärme lag kombiniert (CPU + GPU) bei etwa 280W. In den meisten Spielen zieht meine 1080Ti 200-230W, während die CPU laut HWiNFO angeblich 60W benötigen soll.
Wenn ihr andere Lastszenarien sehen wollt, lasst es mich wissen.


----------



## v3nom (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

In dem Screenshot sieht man halt einen Abfall der Temperaturen und das trotz GPU Last... verwundert halt etwas.
200-230W GPU hört sich aber nach einem FPS Limit an, außer du hast deine Spannung und GPU Takt gut nach unten angepasst.


----------



## sunToxx (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



Brutus7284 schrieb:


> Habe alle Teile bestellt, der größte Teil ist schon da, Rest kommt am Montag. Habe im Top Löcher, kann ich dann die Lüfter auf dem Gehäuse montieren oder lieber im Gehäuse? Würde mir ja ein Monoblock zulegen, aber für mein MSI Z370 Godlike Gaming gibt's noch keine.



Also ich bevorzuge definitiv oben drauf, da hat man einfach mehr Platz im Gehäuse, das sieht besser aus und ist praktischer finde ich. Allerdings ist bei mir ist das top auch komplett aufgeflext und dann mit rausnehmbaren Lian Li Filtern in einem Metallrahmen versehen. Kommt im Endeffekt wohl auf die Größe und Anzahl der Löcher in deinem Top an. Bei den Fotos hier im thread (auch zum ersten posting hinzugefügt) siehst du wie durchlässig mein Top ist. Luft wird ausschließlich von oben angesaugt, die Seiten sind dicht. Der Staubfilter bei mir hat so gut wie keinen Luftwiederstand.

Einige hatten Zweifel ob das auch für Aquarienfilter verwendete Material sich überhaupt eignet (nutze es schon seit über 10 Jahren, da mein altes Case es von Haus aus hatte). Daher hier mal zwei aktuelle Fotos vom "Filtererfolg". Einmal im Jahr oder so, sollte man natürlich die Backplate und andere Flächen kurz reinigen (gibt gute Staubsaugeraufsätze für PCs). Aber die Kühlrippen und Ventilatoren bleiben immer schön sauber. Filter rausziehen, durchspülen, kurz trocknen, fertig!


----------



## sunToxx (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



claster17 schrieb:


> Meine Tür ist seit Samstag endlich luftdurchlässig. Nachteil ist leider, dass die Verwindungssteifheit stark nachgelassen hat und es beim Schließen etwas klapprig klingt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht richtig schick aus! Allerdings ist zu befürchten, dass die rückstandsfreie Reinigung der Front Filter nicht ganz einfach wird. Denke mal besonders an den Kanten wird das Mesh dauerhaft staubig aussehen, wenn man es nicht  mühsam entsprechend regelmäßig und gründlich saubermacht. Ein graues Mesh oder so wäre vielleicht eine gute Idee, damit es nicht so auffällt. Oder halt, putzen, putzen, putzen.

Ich habe mich mittlerweile entschieden die Türe so zu lassen wie sie ist. Der Rechner läuft jetzt ja schon eine ganze Weile mit umgekehrt montierter und leicht geöffneter Türe und es stört mich überhaupt nicht. Im Gegenteil. Der airflow ist super, die Lautstärke wird nach wie vor gut reduziert. Und die leicht nach hinten geöffnete Türe harmoniert auch irgendwie mit den oben aufgesetzten Lian Li Filtern und unterstreicht den leicht aggressiv getunten Look. Da spar ich mir lieber das Geld und investiere es irgendwann in einen unter den Schreibtisch geschraubten Mora


----------



## claster17 (30. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



Brutus7284 schrieb:


> Das sind doch Idle Temperaturen oder?



Nein, das hier wäre Idle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach 20min vollkommen realitätsferner Abwärme von ~450W durch Furmark + p95 29.4:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die CPU hab ich im UEFI auf 140 oder 150W begrenzt. Mich wundert nur, dass die GPU gedrosselt hat, obwohl sie eigentlich bis 375W (150%) ziehen dürfte. Vermutlich hängt das mit meiner Undervoltingkurve (1974 MHz | 950 mV) zusammen. Die obere Wassertemperatur ist auf 35°C eingestellt, was mit der maximal erlaubten Lüftergeschwindigkeit natürlich nicht ganz gehalten werden kann.
Im Spielealltag erreiche ich in etwa ~300W Abwärme, was dem Screenshot weiter oben entspricht. Die ganzen Schwankungen in den ersten 20min, welche ihr als Laständerung interpretiert habt, waren die Aufheizphase mit den noch alten Einstellungen sowie dem Herumprobieren mit den Lüfterdrehzahlen. Die Last war über die gesamten 30min des Graphen gleich.

Weiß jemand, wieso der von der CPU gemeldete Strombedarf (CPU Package Power) so dermaßen von den Werten der Spannungswandler (CPU Power) abweicht? Ist das eine Eigenheit von diesem Board?


----------



## sunToxx (30. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



claster17 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wieso der von der CPU gemeldete Strombedarf (CPU Package Power) so dermaßen von den Werten der Spannungswandler (CPU Power) abweicht? Ist das eine Eigenheit von diesem Board?



Speicher doch mal dein Bios ab und vergleiche die Werte wenn du safe defaults geladen hast. Der Asus Wert ist nur eine errechnete Annäherung,  die aber auch funktioniert wenn du SVID support oder anderes abschaltest.


----------



## claster17 (30. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*

Nach UEFI-Reset immer noch dieselbe Abweichung. Ob SVID Support an oder aus ist, macht ebenfalls keinen Unterschied. Naja, ist ja nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## sunToxx (30. März 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



claster17 schrieb:


> Nach UEFI-Reset immer noch dieselbe Abweichung. Ob SVID Support an oder aus ist, macht ebenfalls keinen Unterschied. Naja, ist ja nicht weiter schlimm.



Welcher von beiden zeigt auf den safe defaults unter Volllast einen Wert an, der dem normalen max TDP deiner CPU entspricht? Das wäre dann wohl der korrekte Wert. Da die von Intel angegebene TDP sich auch bei deaktiviertem svid support deiner Aussage nach nicht ändert, würde ich vermuten dass diese falsch ist und du dich eher auf den Asus Wert verlassen solltest. Abhilfe kann da wohl, wenn überhaupt, nur ein Bios update schaffen, sofern die das adressiert haben und das mainboard das Problem ist.


----------



## Brutus7284 (8. April 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"*



Brutus7284 schrieb:


> Habe alle Teile bestellt, der größte Teil ist schon da, Rest kommt am Montag. Habe im Top Löcher, kann ich dann die Lüfter auf dem Gehäuse montieren oder lieber im Gehäuse? Würde mir ja ein Monoblock zulegen, aber für mein MSI Z370 Godlike Gaming gibt's noch keine.



So, Rechner ist fertig. Lüfter Fron - Radi 420 mm und Deckel Radi 420 mm pusten rein und Hecklüfter 140 mm raus. Flussverlauf AGB - CPU - Radi Deckel- GPU - Radi Front ins AGB zurück. Temperaturen Idle und Last 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Meine MOS Temp Werte wahren vorher 61°C, jetzt 77°C. Ganz schön hoch, oder sind die MOS Werte in Ordnung? Vorher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunToxx (9. April 2018)

Brutus7284 schrieb:


> So, Rechner ist fertig. Lüfter Fron - Radi 420 mm und Deckel Radi 420 mm pusten rein und Hecklüfter 140 mm raus. Flussverlauf AGB - CPU - Radi Deckel- GPU - Radi Front ins AGB zurück. Temperaturen Idle und Last
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weiss nicht genau welche bei dir verbaut sind, aber normal können die vrm mosfets bis 110° vertragen. Im Intel Extreme Tuning Utility sieht man wann die CPU wegen der Mosfets gedrosselt wird. So könnte man es zBsp mit Small FFTs auf Prime95, ohne den hinteren Lüfter, testen. Dann siehst du die Grenze an der gedrosselt wird. Bei Asus Mainboards ist eine kleine Halterung für einen mini Lüfter dabei, mit dem man die VRMs zusätzlich belüften kann. 

Kannst ja mal Msi Kombustor (zBsp Tesselated Sphere x64) zusammen mit Prime95 laufen lassen (Small FFTs mit avx). Prime auf 8 cores, bzw so viele cores dass CPU und GPU beide bei über 90% Auslastung liegen. Das dürfte so ziemlich der härteste Test sein, um die Grenzen des Systems auszuloten.


----------



## hahn20 (26. April 2018)

schaut richtig gut aus, hab mich auch mal drann gewagt dieses Jahr, aber 2 loops. Noch nicht ganz fertig, paar cablemods und kleinigkeiten


----------



## Brutus7284 (16. Juni 2018)

so es war mal wieder soweit, habe eine evga GTX 1080 ti sc black Edition gaming mit heatkiller iv verbaut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus7284 (1. August 2018)

@Minamel hier sind die Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minamel (1. August 2018)

Danke! Sieht super aus! 
Bei der Tube sieht man das Licht dann ABER schon eher direkt, das ist dann doch weniger eine "unsichtbare" Hinterleuchtung fürs Wasser.
Glaub da könnte dann so eine Pastellflüssigkeit helfen aber kA ob ich mich traue sowas einzusetzen.. Warscheinlich nicht. 

Gruss


----------



## WhoRainZone (1. August 2018)

Minamel schrieb:


> Glaub da könnte dann so eine *Pastellflüssigkeit* helfen aber kA ob ich mich traue sowas einzusetzen.. Warscheinlich nicht.
> 
> Gruss


Das sind nur Showflüssigkeiten, die flocken und setzen den Kühler zu


----------

